# Simrad - Rhodan control



## DjPic (Feb 24, 2020)

Has anyone ordered a new Rhodan and confirmed the NEMA cable is there for the trolling motor? I am getting skiff built and want to confirm the new Rhodan and EVO3S units have everything ready for the integration.


----------



## FishWithChris (Feb 6, 2019)

man that will be a game changer; I'd happily ditch my MK Terrova for a Rhodan that I can control/map with my Simrad. I know MK/Hummingbird, and MotorGuide/Lowrance has it... but I have no desire for a MG (experience, I know some have quality experience with MG). 

Looking forward to see how this unfolds


----------

